# My first black & white soap



## terminatortoo (Apr 23, 2013)

I made my first attempt at a black and white soap and I am so excited and I can't wait until I can unmold it and see how the inside looks!
I scented it with Love Spell FO


----------



## soap_bubbles (Apr 23, 2013)

Stunning! I can hardly wait to see it cut!


----------



## newbie (Apr 23, 2013)

I love black and whites too, but I never seem to make my black black enough. Yours looks great. Great swirls too. Please post a cut pic!


----------



## Ancel (Apr 23, 2013)

Super pretty!


----------



## terminatortoo (Apr 23, 2013)

newbie said:


> I love black and whites too, but I never seem to make my black black enough. Yours looks great. Great swirls too. Please post a cut pic!



I know I have the same problem, every time I have used activated  charcoal it eventually seems to look bluish. I  hope that does not  happen this time. I will post a pic when I cut them hopefully sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 24, 2013)

And now we wait!  Still waiting!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 24, 2013)

WOW!!! Lovely swirled top, I can't wait to see it cut =D


----------



## Badger (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice!  I have a problem with getting my white to look white and my black to look black... I am guessing I am not using enough titanium dioxide in the whites, the blacks are slowly improving.  I have been using mica, but I have some charcoal to try, just not sure the best way to use it.


----------



## terminatortoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Badger said:


> Very nice!  I have a problem with getting my white to look white and my black to look black... I am guessing I am not using enough titanium dioxide in the whites, the blacks are slowly improving.  I have been using mica, but I have some charcoal to try, just not sure the best way to use it.


In my very limited experience, black oxide is much blacker than charcoal and in this one I had to use TD because I added some soapwort root powder and it made the white turn grayish.


----------



## Mona719 (Apr 24, 2013)

That looks awesome! Can't wait for the pics


----------



## Badger (Apr 24, 2013)

I was actually thinking of picking up some black oxide with my latest WSP order, but didn't because I already have the mica and charcoal.  Maybe next month...


----------



## wildherbs (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey! I have those same placemats to use to protect my granite countertop!!


----------



## terminatortoo (Apr 24, 2013)

wildherbs said:


> Hey! I have those same placemats to use to protect my granite countertop!!



My counter top isn't granite  it just looks like it. I think I bought those place mats at the dollar tree. Cheap and they work great.


----------



## Cindiq4u (Apr 24, 2013)

How exciting!


----------



## Irja (Apr 24, 2013)

I love black and white soaps, but somehow never succeed to make them. They always come out of mold ugly or strange. I must be doing something wrong. Last one I made never hardened. Yours looks wonderful.


----------



## newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

So, when are you cutting this??!!!! We are all waiting to see!


----------



## chicklet (Apr 24, 2013)

.......waiting ......


----------



## terminatortoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok here is my soap almost 24 hours later and I have had this happen a few times now, can someone please tell me why it looks like it's sweating? Plus it has turned gray on me which is what I was afraid of oh well it's still pretty. Still too soft to cut.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 24, 2013)

Sometimes mine does that too.  I usually spray mine with alcohol and then put plastic wrap securely over the top of the mold.  When its still slightly warm the EO or FO or excess moisture can weep just a tad.  If you just wait and give it some time it will reabsorb(which I'm sure you know since you say this has happened to you before......so stating the obvious )  When this happens it helps me not to jump the gun where cutting is concerned.  I'm sure it will look great!


----------



## terminatortoo (Apr 24, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> Sometimes mine does that too.  I usually spray mine with alcohol and then put plastic wrap securely over the top of the mold.  When its still slightly warm the EO or FO or excess moisture can weep just a tad.  If you just wait and give it some time it will reabsorb(which I'm sure you know since you say this has happened to you before......so stating the obvious )  When this happens it helps me not to jump the gun where cutting is concerned.  I'm sure it will look great!


Yes it does not seem to hurt the soap but I was just wondering if I'm doing something wrong. I forgot to spray it with alcohol! Grrrr!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 24, 2013)

And that just reminded me to go spray one I made an hour ago thats in the freezer!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 24, 2013)

Very pretty! I can't wait to see it cut! Although it turned grey, I think it's still just as stunning!


----------



## terminatortoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Here they are all cut!


----------



## soap_bubbles (Apr 24, 2013)

Lovely layers!


----------



## newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

Cool!

And you have a little dog in the corners of the bottom bars!


----------



## terminatortoo (Apr 24, 2013)

newbie said:


> Cool!
> 
> And you have a little dog in the corners of the bottom bars!



I noticed that! Haha


----------



## Ancel (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks lovely! Love how strong the lines are!


----------



## christinak (Apr 24, 2013)

Just as pretty as I had hoped


----------



## chicklet (Apr 24, 2013)

Woof! I like it!


----------



## OHello (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks beautiful!  I bet it is really pretty on the inside too.


----------

